# buffedCast 287: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Launethil (19. Februar 2012)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Montag um 13 Uhr.

*Aus terminlichen Gründen müssen wir die kommende Ausgabe des buffedCasts früher aufnehmen, wir schließen diesen Frage-Thread entsprechend bereits am Montag um 13 Uhr.*


----------



## ArthurDentist (19. Februar 2012)

Eine Frage für den Wow-Teil:

Ich bin furchtbar faul, was das rumfliegen und rumlaufen angeht und deshalb ein großer Fan jeglicher Portmöglichkeit... hab also auf Ingi umgeskilled um die Ports nach Area 52 und Winterquell und den großartigen Nordendteleporter zu kriegen, hab den (zugegeben eher nutzlosen, aber sehr spaßigen) defekten Teleporter ausgebuddelt, mir einen Kirin Tor Ringe lange nach Lich King Zeiten gekauft und schleppe immer brav den Tol Barad Wappenrock mit mir rum um zur Not noch eine weitere Portmöglichkeit nach SW zu haben. Ich weiß, dass mir noch die Gildenumhänge für den Hauptstadtport fehlen (mit 6 Leuten in den Gilde dauert das Leveln halt etwas..) und dass ich theoretisch noch vom Angelwettbewerb den Ring für den Booty Bay ('tschuldigung: Beutebucht) Teleport und dieses obskure Ding für den Schwarzen Tempel kriegen könnte, und wollte mal fragen, ob ihr noch weitere Ideen habt, was ich am merkwürdigen Portmöglichkeiten sammeln könnte...

Und ob ihr noch weitere feste Portal kennt, die mir irgendwie entgangen sind... kenne die Verbindung Darnassus-Exodar (bzw Unterstadt-Silbermond) auf Hordenseite, die beiden Ports zu den HdZ in Dala und Shattrat (sehr praktisch wenn man mal ins port-arme südliche Kalimdor will) und die etwas nutzlose Portverbindung zwischen Un'goro und Sholazarbecken (und natürlich die offensichtlichen Ports von den Hauptstädten in die Cata-Gebiete), Aber da ich den Port aus der Taverne in Shattrath erst kürzlich entdeckt habe und auch erst vor kurzem bemerkt hab, dass man den Port in Un'goro auch außerhalb der dazugehörigen Quest im Sholazarbecken benutzen kann habe ich durchaus den Verdacht, dass ich da die eine oder andere "Abkürzung" übersehen haben könnte.


----------



## d2wap (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen und schönen Dienstag Mittag 

Crowd-Funding ist in aller Munde: Space Nazis die sich hinter dem Mond versteckt haben und nach der Weltherrschaft greifen wollen: Iron Sky wurde mit einem beträchtlichen Budget über Crowd-Funding realisiert - und auch das neue Adventure vom Ron Gilbert + Tim Schaefer ist dank Crowd Funding nun ermöglicht worden.
Welches Projekt fändet ihr unterstützungswürdig?


----------



## Kaleidoz (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team.

Das ist mein erster Beitrag und darum wollte ich mich erst einmal für die vielen Stunden bedanken die mich eure Podcasts begleitet haben speziell auf Zugfahrten zur Arbeit.

Zum Thema: Ich bin begeisterter WOW Spieler und dort vorallem Heiler. Mein Hauptcharakter ist ein Paladien. Da ich auch gern queste bleibt mir im Moment nichts anderes übrig als zu meinem PVE Heiler Specc auch einen Vergelter Specc zu haben, obwohl mir die Spielweise nicht sonderlich zusagt , so war ich begeistert als ich eueren Beitrag über die neuen Talente in MoP gelesen habe.

Jetzt zu meinen Frage:

1. Denkt ihr das es möglich wird mit den neuen Talent als heiliger Paladin (oder auch als Heiler allgemein) zu questen und vlt. sogar zu Leveln, also auf eine angenehme Art und Weise??
2. Wird es vlt. sogar möglich sein mit dem Heilig Paladin in Instanzen Damage zu machen in Situationen wo wenig Schaden auf die Gruppe und Tank kommt (so in die Richtung Disziplin Priester)??
3. Mir ist nicht klar was ihr in euerem Artikel über die neuen Talente unter dem Talen "Holy Insight (Passive)" damit meint, dass die Heiler-Platte mit MoP vlt. abgeschafft wird.


So das wars, ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr meine Fragen beantworten könntet. Macht weiter so!!


----------



## Xerophyt (20. Februar 2012)

Ich habe momentan viel vom 64Bit Client gehört - viel Quatsch als auch das es wenig auswirkungen haben soll, was meint ihr? 

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Beta von GW2, wisst ihr wann und wie man als User teilnehmen kann?
-> Braucht man einen Code wie bei Aion der verlost wird oder kommt man über deren Website an die Teilnahme? 

Euer Xero'


----------



## Twein (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe buffies.

Diesmal gehen meine Fragen an den ersten Teil .

1.Wie kann ich die Schurken-Fertigkeit "schloss knacken" steigern? Muss ich dazu einfach viele Truhen knacken?

2.Ihr empfehlt ja oft viele gute Sachen, aber ich finde, dass die User auch mal was empfehlen dürfen  Ich empfehle euch mal das Spiel King Arthur's Gold anzuschauen. Das ist eine Mischung aus Terraria und minacraft mit einer physik-Engine.Das Spiel ist eher auf Kämpfe zwischen zwei Fraktionen aufgebaut als auf bauen. Das Spiel ist natürlich kostenlos und kan auf http://kag2d.com/ heruntrergeladen werden.

MfG
-Twein


----------



## Wangol (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo Buffedteam,

ich habe man wieder einige Fragen an der ersten Teil des Buffedcasts.

1. Kennt ihr eine Internetseite, auf der sämtliche Warcraft und WoW Bücher aufgelistet sind?

2. Besteht die Gefahr, dass Hochtüftler Mekkadrill zusammen mit einigen Gnomen mit Mists of Pandaria die Allianz verlässt? Hintergrund zur Frage: Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind mit BC Zul´jin und die Waldtrolle aus der Horde ausgetretten, weil die Blutelfen sich mit der Horde verbündeten. Die Blutelfen (damals noch Hochelfen) hatten lange Krieg gegen die Trolle geführt und ihnen ihre Heimat genommen.

Die neue verbündete Fraktion der Allianz(Die Honzu wenn ich den Namen richtig in Erinnerung habe), sehen für mich auf den ersten Konzeptzeichnungen fast wie Troggs aus und die sind ja in Gnomeregan eingefallen und haben die Gnome aus ihrer Hauptstadt vertrieben.



 Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Der besorgte Gnomenhexer Wangol


----------



## Endes (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo.

Erstmal die WoW Fragen.

Ich weis ich habe das schon mal gefragt aber richtig beantwortet wurde es irgendwie nie.
Wo habt ihr das her das es in Ataroth zwei monde geben soll?

Auf den Rolle´Trauer der Erdenmutter in Donnerfels auf der Anhöhe der Ältesten ist nur von Zwei Himmelsköpern die Rede. Einmal Sonne und dann den Mond.
Hier könntet ihr es noch mal Nachlöesen fals ihr keine gelegenheit im Spiel habt http://forscherliga....der_Erdenmutter

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage: Ich spiele gerade einen Ingi hoch. das ist mein erster. Ich denke mich zu erinnern das Ingis früher die Teleporter in Goblinstädten nutzen konnten und sich dort hin teleportieren konnten. Ich finde das aber nicht mehr. 
Wurde das raus genommen?


An den Zweiten Teil.

Ich habe Letztens ein Älere Ausgabe von Larpzeit gelesen(Ausgabe 32 ; Juni/Juli/August 2011).
Da war ein Artikel von einem Star Wars Live Rollenspiel dabei. Da war ein Foto von Mháire drinn, denke ich. Das bild ist die Blaue auserirdische. *Bitte mich nicht steinigen. *ich habe keine Ahnung von Starwars deswegen weis ich nicht was das für eine Volk sein soll. Ich mag aber Mháire arbeit deswegen würde ich gern Wissen:
War sie Das Wirklich?
Würden die Andren auch so etwas machen bzw. machen sie das schon?*
*
Danke im Vorraus 

*
*


----------



## salamipizza (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

*eine Frage zu Guild Wars 2:*

Ihr hattet ja einen Betazugang letztes Wochenende. =)

Könnt ihr etwas dazu sagen, auf was für einem PC ihr es in welchen Grafikeinstellungen gespielt habt?

Könnte man daraus schließen, was für Hardware man benötigen wird, um alles auf Max.Einstellungen zu spielen?

Gruß

Salamipizza


----------



## Secretkeeper (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team

Meine Fragen zu The Secret World .

1.)Ist schon neues zum Game bekannt bzw ist bekannt wann ihr vieleicht entlich über das Spiel ohne Auflagen berichten dürft?Da das spiel ja im April starten soll finde ich die momentane Info Spanne sehr gering .

2.)Welche Geheimgeselschaft spricht euch den am Meisten an und warum. Illuminatie , Dragon oder Templer ? 

mfg.:

Secretkeeper

ps.: macht weiter so ^^.


----------



## Feldt (20. Februar 2012)

Einen wunderschönen Montag wünsche ich den Buffed-Castern 
(Sofern ein Montag denn schön sein kann...)

Ich hab da einige Fragen, die ihr ja eventuell beantworten könnte/wollt:

1. Eine dritte Fraktion?
Aufgrund der Diskrepanzen zwischen Sylvanas und Garrosh und anderen Zwischenfällen, ist die Stimmung innerhalb der Horde doch sehr angespannt.
Haltet ihr es für mögllich, dass Blizzard eine dritte Fraktion ins Spiel bringen will? Zwar nicht unbedingt mit Mists of Pandaria, aber eventuell im darauffolgenden Addon? Würdet ihr das begrüßen?

2. Umgestaltung der Sockel-Steine?
Die aktuelle Sockelstein-Situation ist - zumindest für mich persönlich - äußerst unbefriedigend. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Preise für rote Sockelsteine teilweise exorbitant hoch waren zu Beginn jedes Patches, finde ich die Aufteilung der Stats auf die jeweiligen Farben grausam unbalanced.
Besteht die Hoffnung, dass Blizzard es mal auf die Reihe bekommt, das Sockel-System so umzuarbeiten, dass sich in meiner Bank nicht haufenweise grün, lila und Co. sammelt? Ich würde ja auch andere Farben benutzen... wenn diese bessere Werte hätten...

3. Loot-System
Das ist ein Thema das mich schon kann man das nicht so einfach machen, dass man sich den Loot aussuchen kann (auch wenn das geil wäre ), aber könnte Blizzard den Loot nicht einfach der entsprechenden Raidgruppe anpassen? Im Raidbrowser hat Blizzard ja das Equip schon für Klassen, die es nicht tragen kann gesperrt. Können sie für den Normal-Mode und Heric-Mode, dann auch nicht eine Routine einbauen, die dafür sorgt, dass bei den Bossen nur das Droppen kann, was auch wenigstens eine Klasse die im Raid ist, benutzen kann? mein Raid ist momentan gut, aber noch nicht super equippt. Umso  frustriender ist es, wenn wir dann teilweise Loot sogar entzaubern müssen...
Wie findet ihr das aktuelle Loot-System?

4. Der Nahkampf-Mönch
Ich freu mich schon auf den Mönch, um das erstmal festzuhalten. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob eine weitere Nahkampf-Skillung wirklich nötig war.
Aktuell haben wir 10 Nahkampf Skillungen, 4 Tank-Skillungen, 12 Fernkampf-Skillungen und 5 Heil-Skillungen. Das der Mönch also sowohl Tank als auch Heiler werden kann, ist ein guter Schritt. Aber was ist mit der Nahkampfskillung? Meiner Erfahrung nach Gibt es in einem Range immer eine begrenzung, wie viele Nahkämpfer man mitnehmen kann, ohne dass es beim Boss zu Problemen kommt. Als Beispiel nehme ich jetzt mal Hagara. Umso mehr Fernkämpfer man hat, desto einfacher wird es die Eislanzen abzufangen.
Findet ihr, dass eine weitere Nahkampf-Klasse Sinn macht oder hätte Blizzard eher eine zusätzlich Heiler-/Caster-Skillung einbringen sollen?

5. Der-Heil-Mönch
Auf diese Spielweise warte ich nun schon seit Blizzard für den Diszi-Priest die Abbitte eingeführt hat. Heilung durch Schaden? Super!  
Bei einem Nahkämpfer? Geil!
Jedoch stellt sich mir unweigerlich die Frage: Führt das nicht zwangsweise zu Problemen?
Wenn der Mönch mal nicht auf den Boss einprügeln kann, weil dieser außerhalb der Range ist, was dann? Zu gucken, wie die Gruppe fröhlich vor sich hinwiped?
Wenn der Mönch aber eine Beweglichkeits-Ausrüstung trägt (der Heiler auch, soweit ich mich entsinnen kann), muss er dann komplett auf Casts verzichten?
Wie könnte Blizzard dieses Problem umgangen haben?



Soviel erstmal von mir. Ich hoffe ihr könnt ein paar Fragen beantworten.
lg, Feldt.


----------



## Immortahlia (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes buffedcast-Team

WoW Fragen (bzw Wunsch) zum 1 Teil: 
Ich freue mich sehr auf MistsOfPandaria
da ich auch den Jahrespass habe, bin ich hibbelig wenn es um die MoP Beta geht (da gesagt wurde, dass die mit einem JP an der Beta teilnehmen dürfen)
könntet ihr mir bitte eine Übersicht geben , wie lange es von welchem Status (Alpha intern / Friends&Family /Closed Beta und Open Beta bis zum Release) zum anderen in der Regel dauert?
ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es bei den letzten 3 WoW Addons ungefähr gleich zuging, aber wenn dann würde ich gerne einen Überblick über die Abstände bekommen
(nebenbei: bei MMO-Champ munkelt man nämlich etwas ^^ (auch wenn die nicht immer Recht haben))
Anmerkung: ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf den Asia Stil und auf neue grüne Gebiete
(und was Diablo3 angeht - viele Spieler hoffen halt drauf, dass sie die Zeit bis zu MoP mit D3 überbrücken dürfen - wonach es laut der JahrespassAnkündigung auf der Blizzcon letztes Jahr auch klang - me²)

Fragen zum 2. Teil:
ich bin auf TheSecretWorld gespannt
ich weiss leider noch nicht allzuviel vom Game, und wüsste gerne, ob schon etwas bekannt ist ob: das Spiel sehr PvP lastig wird (oder ob man das Spiel auch ohne PvP spielen kann)
ich bin nicht sooo der Fan davon und gehe dem immer aus dem Weg
da ich in TSW gerne reinschauen möchte, würd ich dazu gerne eine Info haben
(Verschwörungstheorien ftw^^ und es klingt so verflixt spannend)

Ich danke euch - eure Immo


----------



## schnarri (20. Februar 2012)

eine "Nostalgie"-Frage zu *WoW* (1. Teil):

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie WoW ganz am Anfang so war:
- was waren da so die Startschwierigkeiten? Was waren die Stärken von WoW gegenüber anderen MMOs die's damals gab? 
- was waren bzgl. Spielmechanik die Hauptunterschiede zu heute (natürlich nur die großen Punkte)?
- was waren Unterschiede bzgl. Atmosphäre und Community?
- was vermißt Ihr besonders; was wollt Ihr auf gar keinen Fall wieder haben?


Hintergrund: in diversen Foren kann man beobachten, daß auf Kritik an SW:TOR oft folgende Reaktion kommt: "das war in WoW am Anfang noch viel schlimmer" (Bugs, lags, balancing-Probleme, downtimes, techn. Probleme des Client, ...).  Das kommt mir komisch vor, weil der große Erfolg von WoW ja irgendeinen Grund schon haben muß. Daher meine Frage.

p.s. mir geht es aber nicht um einen Vergleich mit SW:TOR oder um ein SW:TOR-bashing


----------

